# Jonathan Edwards on eternal life as the reward of the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 6, 2020)

... Man in the state wherein he was created was in a very happy condition in paradise, as we have already shown. But doubtless, if he had stood, he would have been advanced to a much greater happiness. ‘Tis most reasonable to suppose that the blessedness he enjoyed even while in a state of trial shouldn’t be so great as after he had done his work and come to receive his reward. He now enjoyed life, but if he had stood he would have been called to the tree of life to eat of that, and his life should not only have been ascertained to him forever, but he would have advanced to a higher degree of life.

Eternal life was then, as it is now, the great promise of God. It was the promise of the covenant of works as well as the covenant of grace. And as eternal life don’t now, so it did not then, only denote a continuance of man’s life forever so that he should never die, but it denotes a most glorious and blessed life. ...

For more, see Jonathan Edwards on eternal life as the reward of the covenant of works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## earl40 (Mar 7, 2020)

Now let us get to work, to get some crowns, by His grace.


----------

